# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Il fait chaud, les tiques débarquent

## Chensy&Co

Juste pour prévenir que les tiques sont déjà là, j'en ai enlevé trois sur mon chien samedi, il a eu sa première pipette dans la foulée.

----------


## ben&

pas encore trouvé sur l'équipe !!!

----------


## Noemie-

Trouvé tique vivante et grosse malgré seresto + advantix  ::

----------


## borneo

Ici, malgré des balades quotidiennes dans les bois, encore aucune tique. Je mets un collier scalibor au teckel et une pipette advantix à la choupette.

En revanche, les chats d'une amie qui habite dans les bois en ont déjà.

----------


## Jade01

> Trouvé tique vivante et grosse malgré seresto + advantix


Super, justement j'ai commandé 2 seresto hier , alors que d'habitude je prends des scalibor et que je n'ai jamais eu de soucis  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Non mais t'inquiètes je pense qu'ils se valent, et je pense surtout que sans seresto j'aurais déjà retrouver une cinquantaine de tiques. Elle était sur les fesses, pas sure que le collier agisse aussi loin, surtout que ma chienne est toujours fourrée dans l'eau. (oui c'est écrit résistant à l'eau mais réduit quand même l'efficacité). 

Je vais quand même partout avec elle, elle va dans les fourées toussa donc non n'aie pas de regrets  ::

----------


## borneo

Je pense qu'il faut mettre des scalibors toute l'année, comme ça le produit est déjà imprégné dans le chien quand les tiques arrivent. De toute façon, un seul collier ne couvre pas la saison des tiques.

----------


## rosenoire

Je touche du bois pour le moment mes chats et mes chiens n'ont rien ! Semaine pro je vais chercher du strongold chiens et chats !

----------


## Chensy&Co

Mon message, c'était juste pour avertir que c'est le moment de se procurer ce qu'il faut, mais c'est sûr qu'elles ne sont pas encore partout.

J'ai l'impression que les antiparasitaires, c'est très aléatoire, cela dépend du chien. Le collier Scalibor marchait sur ma chienne mais mon chien ne l'a pas supporté. Les pipettes c'était pas top sur ma chienne mais cela marche sur mon chien. Jamais essayé Advantix ou Strongold. Nous prenons les pipettes Prac-tic, que nous devons commander à la clinique véto car ils ont arrêté d'en vendre. C'est peu connu mais sur mon chien, c'est efficace, alors que d'autres plus connus ne le serait peut-être pas.

Chacun son antiparasitaire  ::

----------


## jenny02

Ici Seresto pour la seconde année l'an dernier nickel aucune tique espérons que ça continue ainsi pourtant ballade dans les bois et champs minimum une fois par semaine...

----------


## ben&

cette année commande de seresto on verra ..

----------


## Chensy&Co

C'est l'antiparasitaire qui marche en ce moment si je comprends bien ? Il y a eu la période Scalibor, Advantix,...

----------


## jenny02

Ba tout dépend ou tu habites perso j'habiterai dans le sud ils seraient sous scalibor... L'avantage du seresto c'est qu'il traite aussi les puces avec Scalibor ils ont eu des puces donc bon pour l'instant je suis satisfaite de seresto...

----------


## Marguerite84

Vous l'achetez où le seresto?
20€ pour le + de 8kg ça vous semble un bon prix?

----------


## Jade01

Oui ça me semble correct, pour les miens (- de 8 kgs) je les ai payés 16,95 et les + de 8 sont à 21,75. Après reste à voir le montant des FDP.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ba tout dépend ou tu habites perso j'habiterai dans le sud ils seraient sous scalibor... L'avantage du seresto c'est qu'il traite aussi les puces avec Scalibor ils ont eu des puces donc bon pour l'instant je suis satisfaite de seresto...


C'est uniquement la raison pour laquelle je suis passée de scalibor à seresto, par contre vu que Diego est allergique aux morsures de tiques, je n'hésiterai pas à repasser au scalibor si nécessaire, vu que j'en étais très très satisfaite.

----------


## borneo

Je pense que scalibor fait aussi les puces, ou au moins qu'il les empêche d'aller sur le chien. Mon chien est allergique aux anti-puces, il n'a que scalibor depuis 18 mois, et jamais une seule puce.

----------


## Quaraba

Le seresto, il dure combien de temps?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mes colleys sont en train d'expérimenter le Tic-off, il faut attendre 10 jours avant que ça agisse, j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne...

----------


## flomyspra

> Le seresto, il dure combien de temps?


8 mois.

----------


## Quaraba

Merci pour le renseignement, je n'en ai encore jamais utilisé craignant une allergie. Je sais c'est débile comme réaction mais elle a déjà fait une démodécie. Au retour de ballade, c'est séance d'épouillage, elle en a ramené une hier (au-dessus de l'oeil)de retour de ballade en forêt.

----------


## flomyspra

Aucun de mes 3 n'a eu d'allergies avec le seresto. Je craignais un peu pour mes roumains car Dim, quand il est arrivé, avait une allergie aux puces et Dolma, une fois, a développé une espèce de réaction urticaire sur le bout du nez, sans doute dû à une herbe et du coup, j'ai toujours un peu peur qu'ils aient la peau plus fragile. Mais non, pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu de soucis.
Par contre, comme je te l'ai mis en mp, c'est pas garantie sans tiques, il faut quand même vérifier à chaque retour mais ils en ont vraiment très très peu, seule ma golden en a une de temps en temps, je crois qu'il y en a beaucoup cette année. J'ai dû lui en enlever 5 ou 6 depuis le début de la saison et elle passe beaucoup de temps dans l'herbe et les bois, elle adore se rouler dans l'herbe. Mais, elle en aurait certainement beaucoup plus si elle n'avait pas le collier.

----------


## Laraclette

Bonjour, 

Je possède 2 setters anglais Lemon et 1 basset hound. Mes chiennes ayant énormément de tiques, j'ai tenté cette année le seresto de Bayer. Je suis très déçue, mes chiennes ont toujours des tiques... Certes, il y en a moins (jusqu'à 50 tiques sur la setter la plus âgée sans seresto), mais ces saletés sont toujours présentes. Faut il combiner le collier avec des pipettes de frontline combo?? Y'a t'il plus efficace que seresto?
merci pour vos conseils.

----------


## Quaraba

Vous habitez quelle région pour en avoir autant?

----------


## jenny02

> Merci pour le renseignement, je n'en ai encore jamais utilisé craignant une allergie. Je sais c'est débile comme réaction mais elle a déjà fait une démodécie. Au retour de ballade, c'est séance d'épouillage, elle en a ramené une hier (au-dessus de l'oeil)de retour de ballade en forêt.


Ma chienne a également eu une démodécie lorsqu'elle était bébé aucun soucis d'allergie ni au scalibor ni au seresto...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je possède 2 setters anglais Lemon et 1 basset hound. Mes chiennes ayant énormément de tiques, j'ai tenté cette année le seresto de Bayer. Je suis très déçue, mes chiennes ont toujours des tiques... Certes, il y en a moins (jusqu'à 50 tiques sur la setter la plus âgée sans seresto), mais ces saletés sont toujours présentes. Faut il combiner le collier avec des pipettes de frontline combo?? Y'a t'il plus efficace que seresto?
> merci pour vos conseils.


50 tiques??? 
Pour moi frontline combo c'est devenu complètement inefficace... Je n'oserai pas combiner collier + pipette en tout cas pas sans avis véto...

----------


## Noemie-

pas de soucis pour combiner pipettes + collier ce n'est pas le même mode d'action. Les tiques que tu retrouves malgré le seresto doivent mourir dans les 24 à 48h, c'est à prendre en compte ! 



Mais cette année il y a vraiment beaucoup de tiques, l'année dernière aucune tique avec seresto, cette année, j'en ai déjà retrouvé 3-4. Alors je mets des pipettes en plus.

----------


## Laraclette

Nous habitons la banlieue de Toulouse. 

Je prends noté de demander à mon veto pour voir si je peux combiner frontline (que je trouve inefficace) et seresto.

----------


## May-May

> Super, justement j'ai commandé 2 seresto hier , alors que d'habitude je prends des scalibor et que je n'ai jamais eu de soucis


Belette est un aimant à tique, RAS depuis qu'elle a un collier Seresto (que je vais m'empresser de renouveler d'ailleurs !)

----------


## Houitie

Si vous n'avez pas de chat l'advantix (toxique pour les chats) est plus efficace que le frontline et on peut en mettre en plus du seresto.

----------


## Laraclette

Merci beaucoup pour le conseil!!

----------


## mallo

Bon, la flemme de tout lire, je m'excuse d'avance. 4 jours avant d'aller en Vendée le mois dernier, j'ai coupé les poils de mes chiens et leur ai mis de l'advantix (àtous les trois, bien sûr selon leur poids). Mais 10 jours après notre retour, mon fils a retrouvé une tique sur deux de mes chiens !!
Moi qui croyais l'advantix irremplaçable, je suis dégoutée. 

Que puis-je mettre à la place, en sachant que j'ai deux toutous entre 10 et 15 kilos et un autre de moins de 10 ? Les colliers ne sont pas dangereux (localement) ? Lequel me conseillez vous ?

Merci

----------


## borneo

Des tiques vivantes et gonflées ?

----------


## mallo

Oh oui, bien vivantes et pleines de sang. Je m'inquiète parce qu'un de mes chiens a déjà eu la piroplasmose en Vendée.

----------


## Jade01

> Belette est un aimant à tique, RAS depuis qu'elle a un collier Seresto (que je vais m'empresser de renouveler d'ailleurs !)


Mes chiens ont chacun un seresto donc, et hier j'ai trouvé une tique morte et sèche mais toujours accrochée, sur Thelma . Sachant que Diego est allergique à leurs morsures, ça me lourde un peu  ::

----------


## borneo

> Oh oui, bien vivantes et pleines de sang. Je m'inquiète parce qu'un de mes chiens a déjà eu la piroplasmose en Vendée.


Pas normal. Ma chienne qui a advantix a parfois une tique ou deux, mais mortes et sèches.

----------


## mallo

Oui jusque là, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis. Vais voir pour le seresto, mais bon les colliers Pffff.

----------


## domi

L'année dernière j'avais mis séresto à mon golden et à mon labrador, le golden avait toujours des tiques gonflées et vivantes encore accrochées ; j'étais déçue du séresto ; cependant cette année j'ai récidivé pour le golden et j'ai serré le collier bien plus que l'année précédente : pas de tiques ; par contre depuis peu je met en plus des pipettes advantix aux trois chiens ; le labrador et la lévrier ont des scalibor ; peut être que l'année dernière je n'avais pas assez serré le collier, il est tellement poilu aussi ;

----------


## Quaraba

Et voilà, au retour de ballade de ce jour.


Cela doit être galère à trouver sur les chiens à poils longs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La saleté est bien vivante:


Je me suis fait un plaisir de l'écrabouiller ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Cela doit être galère à trouver sur les *chiens à poils longs.*
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - -


M'en parle pas !  ::

----------


## Sha-ka

Faut aussi faire attention sur soi, j'en ai eu une l'année dernière, on sent absolument rien c'est dingue... Et j'avais un pantalon qui plus est !

----------


## lili2000

Il y eu une emission sur la maladie de lyme chez l'homme sur france5 : voici le lien de la rediffusion : http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/la_m...102325910.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

l'émission "xenius" de ce matin sur arte était sur les tiques, pas pu regarder malheureusement mais il doit y avoir un replay
http://www.myskreen.com/emission/jeu...s-dangereuses/

----------


## Didi4994

Bien que traitée ma chienne s'est retrouvée pleine de mini tiques après une balade en forêt, elle en était recouverte partout mais impossible à voir à l'oeil nu elles étaient si petites qu'elles étaient bien cachées sous les poils (poils ras je précise) donc direction véto pour faire mourir tout ce petit monde.... Parce qu'évidemment elels étaient tellement petites que pas moyen de les enlever avec un tire tique pis yen avait tellement

----------


## Quaraba

En général, on les voit à l'oeil nu et puis il y a deux tailles de tire-tique. ::  
La mienne est noir à poil ras, je ne les repère que par le toucher.

----------


## ben&

depuis qu'ils ont tous le seresto sauf ma pinscher , aucune tique ni puce .. 
et Fiona je l'inspecte tous le temps et jamais rien .

----------


## Didi4994

> En général, on les voit à l'oeil nu et puis il y a deux tailles de tire-tique. 
> La mienne est noir à poil ras, je ne les repère que par le toucher.


J'ai deux tire tique des deux tailles  ::  Et impossible à remarquer par le toucher elles étaient plus petites qu'un grain de sel, una autre personne qui a été au même endroit a eu aussi ce problème

----------


## Houitie

C'est simplement parce que c'était des larves de tiques. 






> *De la larve à l’adulte*
>   La vie d'une tique commence à la sortie d’un œuf... Alors *larve*, elle mesure moins d’un demi-millimètre et est à peine visible à l'œil nu. Elle possède 6 pattes.
>   Pour se développer et muer, la tique a systématiquement besoin de se  nourrir de sang. Une larve privilégiera les petits mammifères tels que  les souris ou les hérissons. Après ce premier repas, la larve quitte son  hôte et mue dans les 1 à 4 mois suivants pour se transformer en nymphe.
>   Une *nymphe* atteint le double de la taille d’une  larve. Elle possède huit pattes et une peau plus résistante que celle de  la larve. Les nymphes préfèreront prendre leur repas sur de petits  animaux. Cependant, accidentellement, l’homme ne saurait être épargné :  comme les nymphes sont extrêmement nombreuses, ce sont elles qui  infestent le plus fréquemment l'être humain. En quelques semaines après  son deuxième repas, la nymphe mue en adulte.
>   Le stade *adulte* correspond à la maturité sexuelle :  dès lors, les tiques mâles se distinguent des femelles. Les femelles  adultes, environ deux fois plus grandes que les mâles, atteignent 4 mm  de long. Toutes deux se nourrissent, mais tandis que le mâle ne prend  qu’un repas frugal, la femelle est beaucoup plus vorace : elle a besoin  de cette réserve nutritive pour pondre ses quelques 3000 œufs. Le mâle  et la femelle s’accouplent sur l’hôte sur lequel ils se trouvent  (généralement un animal de grande taille, tel qu’un chevreuil ou un  cerf). Après l'accouplement, le mâle meurt tandis que la femelle se  laisse tomber à terre pour pondre ses œufs, avant de mourir également.
>   On peut trouver des tiques à chacun des stades tout au long de  l’année. Cependant, elles sont plus actives du printemps à l’automne,  quand les températures sont clémentes. Lorsque les conditions  climatiques sont défavorables, en hiver notamment, la tique se réfugie  dans le sol. _Ixodes ricinus_ hiberne, qu’elle soit larve, nymphe  ou adulte, quand la température du sol passe en dessous de 0°C. Dès que  cette dernière remonte à 5-7°C, aux alentours de mars/avril, l’activité  de notre acarien reprend.
>   Le cycle de développement de la tique se caractérise par une  alternance de périodes de famine qui peuvent durer très longtemps, et de  périodes relativement courtes inhérentes à l’absorption d’énormes repas  sanguins fortement concentrés. Une tique passe plus de 98% de sa vie à  jeûner, loin d’un hôte!! Si le repas sanguin n’a pas lieu, la tique peut  rester au même stade de développement et attendre l’année suivante. Il  est habituel d’observer des périodes de famine de plus de trois ans ; on  sait que certaines tiques molles peuvent survivre plus de quatorze ans.
>   C’est ainsi que le cycle de développement de la tique peut durer plus  ou moins longtemps, en fonction des conditions microclimatiques  auxquelles elle sera confrontée et des hôtes éventuels qu’elle est  amenée à trouver: il peut varier de 6 mois à 8 ans !


Ceci dit je ne vois pas ce que le véto peut faire de plus que nous. Le souci des traitements actuels c'est que la tique doit mordre pour mourir, à partir de là elle doit etre en contact avec le chien forcement. C'est pour ça que pour les miennes je mets des huiles essentielles répulsive en plus du collier seresto quand on va dans des zones infestées.

----------


## Koka

Bonjour bonjour, 

Après un petit détour chez le véto, elle m'a donné du Stronghold pour les puces, mais est ce que ça agit sur les tiques aussi ?

----------


## lili2000

non

----------


## Grisou

Bonjour,

Je reprends ce topic car depuis qu'il refait beau et chaud (et que la neige a fondue), je me demande s'il faut déjà recommencer à appliquer les pipettes. J'hésite seulement à cause de l'hiver qui n'est pas fini, et de chutes de neige éventuelles en avril, c'est possible dans ma région.

Pour ceux qui en appliquent seulement en saison, vous avez déjà commencé ?

----------


## borneo

Oui, je protège toute l'année. D'autant plus cette année, où il n'a pas fait froid.

----------


## Grisou

Moi je n'en applique pas toute l'année, et cette année avec la neige, on peut pas dire qu'il n'a pas fait froid ^^

----------


## borneo

Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais moi, dans le nord de la France, je n'ai pratiquement eu aucun jour où il a gelé du matin au soir. Octobre et novembre ont été exceptionnellement chauds. Le peu de froid qu'on a eu n'a pas pu détruire la vermine.

Sur un autre topic, j'ai lu que dans ma région des chats qui sortent ont des tiques toute l'année.


Je mets un produit qui fait les puces et les tiques en hiver, et dès qu'il fait chaud, je mets un collier scalibor.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je protège toute l'année aussi : Scalibor de mars à novembre et le reste du temps Seresto.

----------


## borneo

Je ne mets pas le collier scalibor en hiver, car ça lui abîme le poil autour du cou. En alternant, ça va.

----------


## Grisou

Dans le 01, il y a eu gel et neige ^^

Donc vous voyez pas de problème de lui mettre sa pipette, même s'il reneige ? Remarque, une fois que le produit a été diffusé, que ce soit la neige ou l'eau, ça ne change rien, non ? Ça fonctionnera quand même.

----------


## borneo

Pose la question à ton véto, il saura mieux que nous les risques dans ton secteur.

----------


## Grisou

Oui, je comptais lui demander, je vais y aller sans doute la semaine prochaine  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Un simple coup de fil suffit.

----------


## mel-âne

ici on a eu neige et gel et il gèle encore un peu le matin, du coup on leur met du francodex en spray pour l'hiver et pour l'été c'est stronghold, mais je viens de voir ici que ça ne protège pas des tiques ( ce qui explique pourquoi j'en ai ^^)... Est-ce que je peux mettre stronghold et collier ? ( parce que le stronghold protège aussi contre la gale )

----------


## borneo

Tu as des tiques en ce moment en Lorraine ?

----------


## cleosy

Connaissez-vous ce site ? http://www.fleatickrisk.com/FR/Pages/Home.aspx

Les prévisions me semblent assez correctes et bien documentées.
Perso si je peux éviter les produits chimiques certains mois, ça me va bien.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Non je ne connaissais pas ce site merci. Obligée de les protéger avec le Scalibor quand même contre les phlébotomes alors...

----------


## Quaraba

Merci Cleosy. Je ne connaissais pas non plus.

----------


## mel-âne

> Tu as des tiques en ce moment en Lorraine ?


non pas encore, mais les puces apparemment reviennent dja

----------


## Grisou

Merci pour le site !

----------


## Azra

je confirme le retour des puces à Lyon ..

----------


## borneo

Ici, ça fait bien cinq ans que je n'ai pas vu de puces. Je traite donc le minimum.

----------


## mel-âne

nous on a des thuyas près de la maison ...

----------


## Grisou

Bon bah première pipette aujourd'hui, les tiques sont apparemment déjà bien présentes chez moi. C'est parti jusqu'en octobre.

----------


## rosenoire

Kaöma (une de mes minettes vient de rentrer avec 4 tiques sur elle)  achat pipettes pour chiens et chats demain !

----------


## borneo

Un truc pour ne pas oublier : mettre un rappel sur l'agenda hotmail.

----------


## mel-âne

attention, il paraît que les chenilles processionnaires commencent à arriver en Bretagne ( une de mes connaissances là bas a eu le droit à une visite éclair chez le véto car son chien avait la langue gonflée et paralysée)

----------


## Grisou

Petite question : les pipettes sont-elles vraiment une barrière sur l'ensemble de l'animal ou est-ce qu'il y a quand même des endroits plus vulnérables, malgré la protection ?

La prochaine pipette sera appliquée seulement autour du 17 avril, Milou a eu sa deuxième tique aujourd'hui (la première lundi), elle n'était pas encore accrochée. Et c'est toujours sur sa tête.
Je me demande si cette zone est effectivement moins protégée que le reste du corps ou est-ce que le produit devient moins efficace/les tiques se sont habituées et ne craignent plus.

Ça m'embête car il supporte bien le produit.

----------


## lili2000

Il y peu de produit répulsif, il faut que la tique aille sur le chien voir le pique (comprimé par exemple) pour que le produit agisse.
Le produit agit ensuite en 24-48h max pour éviter une contamination.

----------


## Noemie-

Ça y est 2 piro hier au boulot dont un chien vacciné. 

Faites attention!

----------


## Grisou

> Il y peu de produit répulsif, il faut que la tique aille sur le chien voir le pique (comprimé par exemple) pour que le produit agisse.
> Le produit agit ensuite en 24-48h max pour éviter une contamination.


Je ne pensais plus qu'il fallait que la tique s'accroche pour ensuite mourir. Celle que j'ai retiré avait déjà changé de couleur, donc déjà pris du sang mais si on compte 24h à 48h avant qu'elle ne tombe, alors ça devait être ça, elle était encore petite.

----------


## borneo

> Petite question : les pipettes sont-elles vraiment une barrière sur l'ensemble de l'animal ou est-ce qu'il y a quand même des endroits plus vulnérables, malgré la protection ?
> 
> La prochaine pipette sera appliquée seulement autour du 17 avril, Milou a eu sa deuxième tique aujourd'hui (la première lundi), elle n'était pas encore accrochée. Et c'est toujours sur sa tête.
> Je me demande si cette zone est effectivement moins protégée que le reste du corps ou est-ce que le produit devient moins efficace/les tiques se sont habituées et ne craignent plus.
> 
> Ça m'embête car il supporte bien le produit.


Si la tique n'est pas accrochée, ton chien ne risque rien.

----------


## Grisou

Oui, mais elle allait s'accrocher.

----------


## borneo

On ne saura jamais ce qu'elle allait faire

----------


## Quaraba

> On ne saura jamais ce qu'elle allait faire

----------


## Grisou

Comme chaque année, je reviens par ici pour une nouvelle question 

C'est clairement déjà le moment de mettre les pipettes vu le faux hiver... mais il reste encore deux mois de potentielle neige chez moi, est-ce nécessaire de protéger dès maintenant ? Une fois que le produit a circulé, c'est bon de toute façon, qu'il neige ou qu'il pleuve ?

----------


## soniaidir

S'il commence à faire doux vers chez toi, il vaut mieux commencer d'autant que ton chien a attraper plusieurs fois des tiques donc il vaut mieux éviter de prendre des risques.

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai traité tout le monde dimanche, et hier j'en ai retrouvée une sur Coyot ....
Il faut 48h pour la pipette fasse effet pffff

----------


## Grisou

ll ne va pas forcément faire doux ces prochains jours, la neige est annoncée. Mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est si la pipette devient inefficace en cas de contact de l'animal avec la neige par exemple.

----------


## borneo

Le produit pénètre dans le corps, donc la neige n'y change rien. Evite que ton chien se roule dans la neige dans les heures qui suivent la pipette, et ça ira.

----------


## Elanym

Je confirme ... j'en ai virer deux la semaine dernier.
J'ai besoin d'un anti-moustique également (région a leishmaniose) donc c'est scalibor sur Cannelle. Et Jinie y étant allergique advantix pour elle ...

Le seresto il fait les moustiques ?

----------


## loulouk

j'en ait vu cette année en décembre alors je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de trêve pour les parasites cet hiver

----------


## choumi

la terre de diatomée...voila un truc revolutionnaire et innofensif......tiques puces etc..rien ne lui resiste...je traite y compris en interne contre les vers avec une allimentation adaptee bien entendu...tous mes animaux y passent: chiens oiseaux et poules....

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je viens d'écrabouiller deux tiques sur chevalou d'amouuuur...
Vous savez que sur les chevaux, le véto conseille de mettre des colliers anti-tiques autour des boulets (bas de la jambe), les 4? ::

----------


## Azra

Question: Médoc anti-puce ou pipette ? 

J'ai testé les colliers c****, je crois l'année dernière, j'avais arrêté en peu de jours car la chienne n'allait pas bien (je ne sais plus exactement quoi, mais je me rappelle que ça m'avait fait peur). 

Le problème des pipettes, c'est la diminution de l'efficacité en cas de pluie/bain/roulage dans la boue suivi de bains.

Autre problème, la chienne dort avec moi et l'idée de me rouler dans des produits chimiques ne m'enchante pas. 

J'avais opté pour les pastilles anti-parasites qui fonctionnent très bien, mais ce n'est pas préventif. ça n'empêche pas la tique de mordre et de transmettre des saloperies par ex. Je dis mais elle n'a encore jamais attrapé de tiques, des puces oui mais jamais de tiques, mais on sait jamais.

Donc là je suis perdue. Vous en êtes où avec vos louloups?

----------


## Grisou

Enfin ! Trois belles tiques qui se promenaient tranquillement sur le museau de mon chien, je n'y croyais plus !  :: 

J'étais bien contente de ne pas avoir attendu plus longtemps pour mettre la première pipette.

----------


## toune8399

_Depuis 3 ans, mes loulous ont droit à leur collier Seresto.
Cette semaine, j'ai trouvé 2 tiques sur l'une et 1 sur l'autre des filles, mortes (les tiques hein pas mes louloutes  ), toutes sèches, même pas eu le temps d'arriver à la peau 
Quant au ti mec, rien !!
Et... 3 ans sans puces 

_

----------

